# Fun with Steel Wool



## TomR (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingstondiver/5463082969/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingstondiver/5463685302/in/photostream/


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 21, 2011)

TomR said:


> [IMG ]http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingstondiver/5463685302/in/photostream/[ /IMG]


 I broke your IMG tag in the quote - it didn't work anyway.  The address needs to end in .jpg.

Click the share button, but instead of copying the link, copy the BBCode.  Make sure the BBCode button is selected - not the HTML button.


The picture ... exactly what I was hoping for when I read the thread title, but cooler than I had imagined.


----------



## TomR (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks I lost all my posts and data on the last upgrade on the system, and yet been able to post a picture


----------



## mikeschmeee (Feb 22, 2011)

This is so neat. Great photo.
I've seen these light orbs before and I have no clue how it's done. Care to share? If you don't mind that is...


----------



## Andy5D (Feb 22, 2011)

mikeschmeee said:


> This is so neat. Great photo.
> I've seen these light orbs before and I have no clue how it's done. Care to share? If you don't mind that is...



im the same love this effect but would love to know how


----------



## TomR (Feb 22, 2011)

tie some sparklers or steel wool on a coat hanger,
after lightning them spin them around in circle
then rotate 360 while spinning
camera settings  f10, 30 secs iso 200


----------



## gummibear (Feb 22, 2011)

this is pretty cool thanks for sharing!


----------



## TomR (Feb 22, 2011)

your welcome, enjoy and good luck


----------



## Davor (Feb 22, 2011)

those are some wicked pictures! Looks like aliens came and landed on earth, real cool technique.


----------

